# dunno if it is supposed to be funny.....



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

but I sure laughed...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Apparently "hit him in the guts" really means hit 10 feet short and below him. :shock: That is funny. Not entirely sure why they would post that to youtube.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

That's sounded like that buck toothed crazy SW used to know----Bo Karate


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Goes to show how some people shooting at even 200 yards can be more stupid as an archer shooting 100 yards.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

these are the unseen shots on those long distance hunting shows before they finally connect!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice group.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

His left back foot looks a lot like the right one...
And why was he keeping his guts on the ground 15' from where they should have been?


----------



## Jonwo (Apr 29, 2010)

He shoots like me


----------

